# Any cricket Fans here?



## Ray_blue (Mar 21, 2016)

I love cricket , hope to see some friends out here who love the game too!


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 21, 2016)

No, they drive me crazy when I'm.trying to sleep at nighy


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 21, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> No, they drive me crazy when I'm.trying to sleep at nighy


I love crickets unless they are in the house but outside all them going at once is like a lullaby. Lol, Then the bull frogs get in on the action to change the tune. 

But yeah if the sport is anything like baseball it sucks to watch, alright to play though.


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ray_blue said:


> I love cricket , hope to see some friends out here who love the game too!


I love Test cricket (could spend all day listening to TMS but sadly the time difference in the States means I miss most of the day's play). 

Sadly I care less and less about professional sports these days. Just too much money, hype, advertisements, idiots (pundits, players, coaches, etc.). But for many years following football, cricket and rugby were my only reasons for waking up. 

You still live in Singapore, Ray? I grew up in HK.


----------



## Ray_blue (Mar 31, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I love Test cricket (could spend all day listening to TMS but sadly the time difference in the States means I miss most of the day's play).
> 
> Sadly I care less and less about professional sports these days. Just too much money, hype, advertisements, idiots (pundits, players, coaches, etc.). But for many years following football, cricket and rugby were my only reasons for waking up.
> 
> You still live in Singapore, Ray? I grew up in HK.


Well that's great. But I am still a cricket fan! Nobody can stop me watching that  
Ya still in Singapore. But for few days I am in India spending my holidays with my family. 
And the Cricket world cup(T20) is up and I am totally supporting India.


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ray_blue said:


> Well that's great. But I am still a cricket fan! Nobody can stop me watching that
> Ya still in Singapore. But for few days I am in India spending my holidays with my family.
> And the Cricket world cup(T20) is up and I am totally supporting India.


Yea, I see the semis are on against the Windies. Good luck!

What do you usually watch? IPL? ODI?


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Ray_blue (Mar 31, 2016)

skinny510 said:


>


ODI most probably! I don't like IPL.
I know man India lost the game :/ Very upset! But West Indies played well .


----------



## skinny510 (Mar 31, 2016)

Condolences, man! That's a tough loss.
And England in the finals too? 

T20 isn't my cup of tea either. 

I do love some spin bowling though. Murali, Warne, Swann, Harbhajan are some of my favs.


----------



## Ray_blue (Apr 1, 2016)

Ya a tough loss.
Yupp Its England vs West Indies now!
Wow! You've a great taste. Love to see you know much about cricket. Nice to meet you buddy


----------



## ashford (Apr 7, 2016)

T20 is ruining Test cricket


----------



## skinny510 (Apr 7, 2016)

ashford said:


> T20 is ruining Test cricket


Paste tense. Ruined.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 11, 2016)

Logically, I don't know"cricket".


----------



## JPSblues (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't like cricket

Oh no


I love it


----------



## skinny510 (Apr 27, 2016)

JPSblues said:


> I don't like cricket
> 
> Oh no
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for this


----------



## JPSblues (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm from Australia so I love cricket .
Summer time here we get cricket 7 nights a week between the BBL and the international series .

You can't beat getting your mates together for a day at the scg, tossing a beach ball around drinking piss weak expensive beer but somehow still managing to get blind.


----------



## skinny510 (Apr 28, 2016)

JPSblues said:


> I'm from Australia so I love cricket .
> Summer time here we get cricket 7 nights a week between the BBL and the international series .
> 
> You can't beat getting your mates together for a day at the scg, tossing a beach ball around drinking piss weak expensive beer but somehow still managing to get blind.


Make it to the last WC at all?


----------



## JPSblues (Apr 28, 2016)

No I didn't get a chance due to work last year . I did go to the last day of the sydney test this year vs the windies Warner hit the quickest test century at the SCG 
100 off 82 balls I think


----------



## skinny510 (Apr 28, 2016)

JPSblues said:


> No I didn't get a chance due to work last year . I did go to the last day of the sydney test this year vs the windies Warner hit the quickest test century at the SCG
> 100 off 82 balls I think


Whew. When he is on, Warner is unstoppable. 

I haven't been paying much attention to cricket recently, what's the reaction to the pink ball?


----------



## JPSblues (May 2, 2016)

The pink ball is here to stay I hope only as a once a year thing The first day night test was big crowds both at the game and tv ratings it enables fans to come after work which when a 5 day game is on it's going conflict with work.

The hot thing in cricket in Australian cricket at the moment is the domestic 20/20 Big Bash League all the major grounds are selling out night in night out .


----------



## outlier (May 21, 2016)

JPSblues said:


> I'm from Australia so I love cricket .
> Summer time here we get cricket 7 nights a week between the BBL and the international series .
> 
> You can't beat getting your mates together for a day at the scg, tossing a beach ball around drinking piss weak expensive beer but somehow still managing to get blind.


Try that at the Gabba on a typical hot as fuck QLD summer day. Aus v England back in the 07 CBA series. Mate, I didn't know the meaning of spastic drunk until then... lol 

BBL is my fav time of year. Cricket every night with heaps of cracking matches. Some of the best cricket I've seen. Pity we can't translate that onto the world T20 stage.


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

outlier said:


> Try that at the Gabba on a typical hot as fuck QLD summer day. Aus v England back in the 07 CBA series. Mate, I didn't know the meaning of spastic drunk until then... lol
> 
> BBL is my fav time of year. Cricket every night with heaps of cracking matches. Some of the best cricket I've seen. Pity we can't translate that onto the world T20 stage.


Is it because T20 is viewed at fun? While ODI and Tests are considered more serious??


----------



## outlier (May 23, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Is it because T20 is viewed at fun? While ODI and Tests are considered more serious??


Quite possible, at least at first anyway. It's probably partly because our selectors are old buggers who don't know the T20 game too well. We have lots of talent in the BBL but they don't use them for the Aussie T20 squad.

I love all forms of the game. Being an Aussie who grew up down south of the country, we played football (AFL) in winter and cricket in summer. I think T20 just adds another element to the great game. Less strategy, just get out there and bat/bowl like hell for a couple hours


----------



## skinny510 (May 23, 2016)

Yea, T20 is obviously a fun format for the game. Seems like the best way to get kids involved, easy afternoon match with friends, can watch a match after work, etc. 

But the difficulty is the money now which results in players caring less about the longer formats. And personally I'm just not a fan of US-style commercialism in sport: fireworks, cheerleaders, franchise names, advertisements, having to be flashy and exciting all the time...

At the end of the day, the most important thing about sport is to have fun. So if people are having fun why should I go all Geoffrey Boycott on everyone...


----------



## HydroRed (May 23, 2016)

Cricket -He's my favorite character on "Its Always Sunny In Philidelphia"....


Oh wait, you mean the sport.


----------



## skinny510 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2018)

Bump.

I just recently started watching Cricket and I'm hooked.


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 13, 2018)

I used to work for a bookie brand before, but I never understand the difference between cricket and baseball. Maybe because I am focused more on football, UFC, and basketball.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Crickets are awesome fish bait!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2018)

I like to watch a test match over the other forms of the game. Trouble is finding time to sit my arse on the couch for 4 or 5 days at a time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2018)




----------

